
Hacked by Ham Radio Deluxe support - tlrobinson
http://www.eham.net/ehamforum/smf/index.php/topic,112627.0.html
======
tlrobinson
Backstory: guy opens a support ticket with Ham Radio Deluxe, a popular Windows
app for ham radio operators. HRD support noticed he left a negative review of
HRD online. They blacklist his license and tell him to update. His copy of HRD
is bricked. Support responds with:

 _" I'm sorry, but your support has expired and we are unable to provide any
further support.

We would also like to request that you NOT RENEW your support nor use our
software due to the review you placed on eHam back in September. Remember
that?
[http://www.eham.net/reviews/review/143372](http://www.eham.net/reviews/review/143372)

Good luck, and 73 HRD Tech Support"_

